# Lichtschwert Porbleme



## Stuhler (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute. Ich wollte selber jetzt auch einen Film mit Lichtschwertern drehen. Nun habe ich mich hier im Forum umgeguckt und viele andere Leute gefunden, die das gleiche vorhaben bzw. getan haben. Nur leider haben mir die xBeiträge nicht geholfen. Z.B. wollte ich mir gerne mal das Tutorial von Bubi angucken, aber alle Links haben nicht geklappt. Jetzt habe ich mich doch endlich durchgerungen und es mit dem englischen Tutorial von Ryan Wieber probiert. Klappt auch alles ganz gut. Aber gibt es denn nicht ein vernünftiges, deutsches Tutorial mit allem drum und dran mit dem man das ganze mit Adobe After Effects und 3ds max und was weiß ich lernen kann, die Programme sind mal in dem Fall egal solange es sich um diese Standardprogramme handelt.. Ich weiß das ist die 132. von solchen Fragen, aber in den anderen Beiträgen habe ich halt keine Antworten gefunden. Z.B. stehe ich im Moment vor dem Problem wie man die Lichtschwertspitze macht. Sowohl in Photoshop als auch in After Effects. Also ich hoffe das ich nicht allzu hohe Ansprüche gestellt habe und das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## da_Dj (11. Juni 2005)

Ich weiss nicht, ob dies auch mit After Effects möglich ist, aber zumindest mit Photoshop gibts einen ganz einfachen Weg in ganz wenigen Schritten. Das Tutorial ist wzar auf englisch sollte aber keine großen Probleme bereiten weil echt nicht viel gemacht wird und das meiste auf Bildern auch nochmal aufgezeigt wurde.

-> Light Sabres @ worth1000.com


----------



## Stuhler (11. Juni 2005)

Das ist das gleiche Tutorial das ich von Ryan Wieber als Video Tutorial gemacht habe, nur da ist z.B. die Lichtschwertspitze nicht zu sehen. Trotzdem danke. Mal gucken was sich noch ergibt.


----------



## Frapet (11. Juni 2005)

Ich hab so was auch mal selbst gemacht.
Bei den Filmen ist es immer eine runde Spitze, ich hoffe das ist das was du meinst.
Im Grunde ist es dann nicht mehr schwer.
Du nimmst einfach bei der "Klinge" selbst vorne etwas weg (mit dem Radiergummi) so das sie schön rund ist, durch das weichzeichnen bemerkt man es bei den anderen dann nicht das die nicht rund waren.
Oder du fügst ein bisschen was mit dem Elipsenauswahltool dazu, musst dann aber natürlich die anderen Teile ein bisschen länger machen.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir.

EDIT:
Achja, grad kam mir noch eine Möglichkeit:
Nimm einen Pfad und klick dann auf "Pfadkontur mit Werkzeugspitze füllen" (oder: rechte Maustaste auf Arbeitspfad - Pfadkontur füllen) und wähl eine der runden Schlagschattenspitzen aus.


----------



## Stuhler (12. Juni 2005)

Ja, das ist schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang.
Das nächste wäre, wie man ein Lichtschwert, also einen echten Griff, mit der Macht zu sich herzieht. Da wurde schon irgendwo gesagt, dass man das in 3ds max oder 4d modeln sollte, aber ist das nötig wenn man einen Griff hat. Weil modeln kann ich garnicht, da habe ich auch noch kein gescheites Tutorial gefunden. Wenn es möglich wäre, dass ich das lernen könnte würde ich das gerne lernen. Weil modeln ist auch interessant glaube ich.

Also danke schon mal


----------



## Stuhler (17. Juni 2005)

Naja, wenn keiner antwortet, frag ich mal wie man es man es in Adobe After Effects machen sollte, mit dem Lichtschwert ausfahren? Und sollte man nur den Halter oder den Halter mit Stock nehmen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Juni 2005)

Hab leider kein After Effects. Ist mir zu teuer.

Alex


----------



## changnam (18. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 möchtest Du nun einen Film machen oder nur ein Bild?
 Für Filme hab ich bislang immer "AlamDV" benutzt. Einfacher und billiger gehts wohl kaum. Und die Resultate sind sehr gut wenn man sich  Mühe gibt.

 Habe eben gesehen dass die Software noch stark verbessert wurde und nun "Effectslab" heißt.  Habs auch flux eben schon bestellt
 Ach ja, der Link:  fxhome.com

 Beim Filmen immer einen Stock nehmen. Ohne diesen kannst Du das Schwert gar nicht realistisch einzeichnen.

 Grüße
 changnam


----------



## Stuhler (18. Juni 2005)

Ja, die Frage ist jetzt, beim ausfahren eines Lichtschwertes mit Stock oder ohne.


----------



## Seikilos (18. Juni 2005)

Du willst mit Photoshop AFX machen?
Das kannst du gleich vergessen. Mit Phothsop kann man ein Bild machen oder alle Bilder nachbearbeiten, einzeln, was sehr sehr ineffizient ist.
Dir After Effects zu holen hat aber auch keinen Sinn, wenn du nicht vor hast jeden Tag sehr viele Stunden dafür zu opfern und gleichzeitig einen sehr guten Computer hast.
Kampfszenen werden mit einem Schwertfake mit einem echten Griff und einer grünen oder blauen Klinge gemacht. Diese werden später bei den After Effects ersetzt, Technik -> Bluescreen und oder Greenscreen. Wichtig sind die schon, damit du in einem 2D Raum bestimmen kannst, wohin die Klinge guckt. Das aus und einfahren ist kein Problem, da es alles digital hinzugefügt wird.

Ich hoffe der Star Wars Hype geht bald vorbei, denn ehrlich gesagt kannst du es eigentlich auch lassen.

Naja, einfallen tut mir noch die 3D Methode, du könntest ein 3D Programm misbrauchen und es als After Effects nutzen, was aber sehr schwer ist. Wobei du um ein 3D Programm und After Effects wohl nicht drumkommst.


----------



## Stuhler (18. Juni 2005)

Also:
Ich habe mit Photoshop schon viele Bilder bearbeitet und das ist auch kein Problem.
Jetzt bin ich grade dabei, mit Adobe After Effects Videos zu bearbeiten. Und da bin ich noch nicht so weit gekommen. Also das mit dem Lichtschwertfake habe ich mir auch schon so ungefähr gedacht.Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll ich einen echten Griff mit einem farbigen Stock drin nehmen, und in einem Programm dann die Farbe des Stockes durch den Gloweffect ersetzen, richtig? Weißt du zufällig wie genau das mit After Effects geht, also dem AE von Adobe? Oder wo ich da ca. suchen muss?

Und das mit dem Ausfahren habe ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden. Soll ich da nur Griff nehmen und das ausfahren dazu packen oder mit Stock und das Ausfahren auf diesen packen, denn da wäre ja das Problem, wie kriege ich den Stock weg, an der Stelle wo das Licht noch nicht ist.

Ich hoffe ich stelle mich hier nicht zu dumm an und geh euch auf die Nerven. Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich über Antworten.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## changnam (18. Juni 2005)

Du brauchst keinen farbigen Stock. Wir nehmen meist einen stinknormalen Besenstiel. Aus- und Einfahren kann man auch ohne Stock machen.
 Es ist alles ein wenig Übung, aber eigentlich ganz easy zu realisieren. 

 Wenn Du Dich in AE nicht so auskennst, dann beherzige meinen Rat und nimm Alam DV. Da ist alles was Du brauchst als Presets vorhanden. Lichtschwerter in allen Farben und Möglichkeiten. Vor allem auch die Blitze wenn sich die Schwerter treffen. Das hast Du in Alam DV sehr viel schneller realisiert als in AE bei gleicher Qualität. 

 changnam


----------



## Stuhler (19. Juni 2005)

Naja, ich sag mal so, ich kann mit beiden Programmen so grade eben umgehen, und ein Lichtschwert mit AE zu machen habe ich auch nur nach einem strikten Tutorial erlernt.
In dem muss man in einer neuen Ebene eine Maske erzeugen und diese dann während des Videos mit dem Schwert verschieben und und verformen und dann am Ende noch die Farbe erzeugen. So als kurze Zusammenfassung. Das sieht am Ende auch ganz gut aus, beansprucht aber Tage für einen kurzen Film. Deswegen frage ich, ob man den Stock einfach durch den Effekt ersetzen kann. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, scheint das ja zu gehen. Nur wie gesagt, ich hab nur die notwendigsten Grunkentnisse der beiden Programme und den Rest habe ich durch Tutorials und so gelernt. Deshalb wollte ich wissen, was genau man machen muss bzw. wenigstens wo ich ansetzen kann. Also was ich sagen will ist, ich muss jetzt nicht ein ellenlanges Tutorial haben, nur kurz wissen wie ich ungefähr vorgehen muss.

Ich guck auf jeden Fall schon mal,
ob ich es mit Alam DV halbwegs von selber hinbekomme, also nach AE Methode einfach die Schwertklinge verschieben. Also danke schon mal für den Rat und wir werden ja dann sehen ob ich es hinbekomme

P.S. Also meins heißt Alam DV2, ist das was anderes oder meineb wir das gleiche Programm bzw. die gleiche Version?


----------



## Stuhler (3. Juli 2005)

Weiß denn wenigstens einer wie man generell eine Farbe oder ein Bild ersetzt bwz. Ausschneidet? Also z.B. 'Bluescreening'?


----------



## Seikilos (4. Juli 2005)

Ist dieser Thread nicht schon ein wenig zu alt?

Und man sollte Greenscreening betreiben, denn in Blau sind zuviele Farbanteile, die auch in der Haut der Menschen vorkommen, deshalb wechselte man ja zu Grün


----------



## Stuhler (5. Juli 2005)

Ja es antwortet ja nie einer bzw. selten.
Also für den Tip mit dem Greenscreen schon mal danke, aber wie änder ich das dann nacher?


----------



## LRK (7. Juli 2005)

Generell brauchst du kein Greenscreen-Verfahren. Das ist nur nötig wenn du den Hintergrund unbedingt ersetzen willst und da kommen dann neue Probleme wie Synchronisation ect. auf die zu. Am besten wird es sein wenn du einfach normale nicht zu dicke Stöcke nimmst und diese einfach mit dem Schwert in der Postproduktion überdeckst. Das Ausfahren der Klinge muss ohne Stock gemacht werden und erfordert demnach viel Fingerspitzengefühl besonders wenn es fließend ohne Schnitt in eine Kampfszene übergeht.
Von der Idee, Photoshop dafür zu verwenden bin ich nicht überzeugt. Das wird mit AE sicher besser gehen.

Ich hab' das hier mal rausgekramt, könnte dir villeicht helfen:
http://www.marcus-graefe.de/video/tutorials/tut0002.htm


----------



## Seikilos (7. Juli 2005)

Naja, für ein Bild ja, aber für zwei Sekunden kampf mit mindestens 20 Bildern pro Sekunde? Das würde auch erklären warum der Starter so lange braucht um zu antworten


----------



## Stuhler (7. Juli 2005)

@LRK
Ja, ein Viedo mit Photoshop zu bearbeien ist Blödsinn. Ich wollte es ja auch mit After Effets machen. Und das auch nach dem Tutorial was du da gezeigt hast.(ist ja das von Ryan Wieber, gibt es auch als Videotutorial )
Aber gibt es wirklich keine andere Methode?
Denn wenn man z.B. ein 5 minütiges Video (wie hier  z.B.) bearbeiten muss, dann sitzt man ja ewig daran!

Also ich habe mal in einem making of gesehen, dass die echten Star Wars Schauspieler auch mit Metallstangen kämpfen. Die Stangen sind aber grün oder blau eingefärbt. Kann es nicht sein, dass die das grün oder blau screenen und dann den Effekt einführen. Den wenn man mal guckt, einige  Kampfszenen in den echten Filmen dauern über eine viertel Stunde.
Ich denke nicht, dass die da in jedem einzelnen Frame eine Maske verschieben.


----------



## LRK (7. Juli 2005)

Ich schätze mal die holen sich Kollege Computer zu Hilfe und lassen ihn die Bewegungen interpretieren. Sicher haben die Schwerter deshalb Farben damit der Computer sie auseinanderhalten kann. Wenn dann die grobe Arbeit getan ist müsste der Mensch nur noch nachbessern, soweit meine Theorie. Allerdings sind solche selbstentwickelten Programme dann auch wieder eine hammerschwere Sache und bestimmt auch nicht kaufbar.

An der Handarbeit wird man nihct wirklich vorbeikommen jedoch ist es ja selten der Fall, dass man jeden einzelnen Frame bearbeiten muss, vielmehr dass es kleine Zwischenschritte gibt, die der Computer ausrechnet und damit relativiert sich das alles wieder.

Edit:
Lass das Blue/Greenscreen-Verfahren mal ganz weg. Das hat hier erstmal gar nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## Stuhler (7. Juli 2005)

OK. Danke für den Tip. Ich werde dann mal schauen ob ich es hinbekomme.
Wenn einer noch Ideen hat, dann kann er sie ja gerne posten.


----------

